# How did you know your spouse wanted to reconcile?



## *everafter* (Nov 7, 2010)

If you were separated with your spouse how did you know they were getting their feelings back for you? My stbxh wants a divorce, has filed, no sex or any kind of physical affection for months but friendly interactions.
I've had to go out of town and when waiting for the cab he gave me a big strong hug while I still held onto the suitcases meaning I didn't hug him back. Then he pulled away and leaned over to give me a kiss but suddenly held back like he realized what he was going to do. When I called the house today he was very business on the phone as he always is. (he's just not a phone person). 
I'm so confused. Should I keep doing the 180 even though I'm just doing a lite version? Do you think he's getting his feelings back?
How did you know your spouse was reconciling?
My head is spinning and I can't concentrate on my work.


----------

